# licks and bites me then bites himself?



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

My hedgehog Pickle usually licks my hands and nibbles on them.
Not to hard but it kinda hurts. Then he starts licking his quills. Anyone know why he does this?


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

Sounds like your hedgehog is anointing, which means there is a scent on your hand that he likes or wants to put on himself. Mine will bite new things (like a toy or new food treat) and then spit froth all over herself. No one know exactly why they do this, though I think the main theory is so they can blend in with the scents around them. 

Do you use scented lotion or soaps? Or handle your hedgehog after you've eaten (before washing your hands)? That could be one reason he's nibbling your hands. If you see him starting to lick, you'll want to pull your hand away and go wash them with non-scented soap. You don't want to encourage nibbling/biting, trust me!


----------



## Tori Marisa (Apr 17, 2017)

I normal go a couple hours after washing my hands before holding him. Maybe he just likes me then if he wants to smell like me. Lol


----------

